# Blocking A Certain Program's Connection



## Perseonn (Aug 27, 2011)

Hello!

A little bit background, my father uses this "Gold Trading" program. This program has a login system and requires the use of Internet. However, my father already blew $10000 of his saving trying to make any profit.

My father isn't computer savvy, so if I block the program, all he can do is complain to me and I can give some mumbo jumbo explanation.

*Question:*
How can I block this program from connecting to its server, therefore stopping all of his activity that drains our family money? (I'd need to find out which IP or port it is connecting to).

I thought of blocking via Windows firewall, and router (I have Asus RT N12HP). The router is more preferable since it is separate from the operating system, and I can show that none of the PC in the network can do the Gold Trading.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

You can block access by entering the URL into the keyword list and set the date/times of access:

ASUS Wireless Router RT-N12 - URL Filter


----------



## Perseonn (Aug 27, 2011)

Problem is, I don't know the keyword since the target is a program. Would've been easier if it is a browser-based application.


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

If you can let me know the application name, we can take a look at either IP or port/protocol.


----------



## Perseonn (Aug 27, 2011)

I think you can obtain it here:
https://www.instaforex.org/id/downloads.php

There's 4 options:
https://www.instaforex.org/i/downloads/itc4setup.exe
https://www.instaforex.org/i/downloads/itc4setup.exe.zip
https://www.instaforex.org/i/downloads/itc5setup.exe
https://www.instaforex.org/i/downloads/itc5setup.exe.zip
I think the version 5 is the one used at the moment.

There's some instruction to erase the stuff, so it is preferable to do this on a sandbox. I don't know what kind of toolbar or malware these installer carry, as the PC that has it installed is slowed down considerably.

Thanks in advance


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Hi mate. Unfortunately, that site doesn't show me ports or IP's. Can you run the application on your PC and show me the output of a netstat -a from a command prompt please?


----------



## Perseonn (Aug 27, 2011)

Attached is the netstat output. I've sandboxed the thing beforehand.

To filter stuff out, my laptop's name is Poison, and I'm on my office's internet connection


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Hi mate, you'll need to block the following IP addresses in your LAN to WAN filter:

Src IP **.** Port Range *1023:65535* Dst IP <below> Port Range 443 TCP

173.192.99.75
50.22.152.194
111.235.136.17
46.4.115.236
50.23.255.158
75.126.17.18
88.198.19.179
188.138.48.84
173.192.24.36
188.138.56.57
67.228.75.130


----------



## Perseonn (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks a lot and wow! How can you do that?


----------

